# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Jun 17 - June23 2012 - BlueisallIneed

## Jen

This week's MOTW is BlueisallIneed!   Congratulations!

----------


## Heather

Congrats!  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

Ok, you know the drill!!

It's *Monday*, so tell us all about you! 

We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

----------


## Branman

Congrats for winning

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Well I feel very special thank you  :Smile:  happy Monday all! 
   Let see about me, I currently live in Katy Texas, I was born and raised in Fort Lauderdale Florida. I am a beach baby. My nickname BLueisallineed stands for clear blue skies is all I need for the beach heh. People do call me blue for short. My real name is Lisa, I am 30 years old and I love art, football, go Giants heh, tattoos, I have 5. And motorcycles. I am engaged to Patrick an animal lover like myself  :Smile:  I have been a medical receptionist for about 8 years, but have my Associates for visual arts. I love photography, I do it for fun. Hence all the million pics of my animals. Flickr: Blueisallineed's Photostream you can take a look at my photos. I love taking pics of animals and bugs. Better than humans haha. I am not sure what else to write, sorry everything is so random!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Heather

It's nice to learn a little about you. Your photographs are fabulous! You really have an eye for catching moments  :Smile: . Very impressive!

----------


## Autumn

Wow, really good pictures!!!! Nice to learn more you  :Wink:  And congrats on making ths week's MOTW.

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Thanks guys!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. 

How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> *Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. 
> 
> How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!


 When I was 15 years old I came across a woman at the mall in a nature wonders store. She had a whites tree frog with her. It was love at first site. I wanted one! My parents thought I was nuts, but my brother who I am close with was leaving for boot camp and my parents felt bad so we went to a reptile place in Florida that was open only one Saturday a month. They got a shipment in of whites that was not ready but he had a little box with 5 ones healthy enough to be taken home. He opened it, Hetfield was the only one that was sleeping and opened his eyes and looked right at me. That's how I found my soulmate  :Smile:  he was a learning curve all the way. I learned how important calcium was when I had to take him to the vet with tremors happening all over his legs and his arms/legs cramped up bad. Other than that I had my het for over 15 years until june 4, 2012. He was a little older than16 years old  I didn't get him as a froglet. Now I have Lucy, she is about a year or so that I know of  :Smile:  still learning about her. I got her from a pet store, she had been there for a long time, to the point they put her on clearance! I couldn't stand to see her crammed in this little tank with other new whites and a pacman frog! So thats how i got her. She has been my biggest learning curve. Right now she is this problem with her head tilting to one side. She eats like a crazy girl, Hetfield was a lot more slower and not as aggressive haha, it's been funny to see the differences.
 I have only had whites tree frogs  :Smile:  I came across this site looking for issues with Hetfield, he wasn't eating at the time and I was looking for people that owned frogs that could maybe help. I found so much more from this site, great ideas for enclosure set ups, different healing treatments. This place has been a life saver and just been a great place to meet crazy frog lovers like myself  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

Hi Blue,
I couldn't wait to read more about sweet Hetfield !   :Triumphant:

----------


## Heather

I agree, Blue. It's a great place to learn and to share stories and photos. It's nice to know we are not the only frog lovers. My friends and family like my frogs, but don't really understand why we have them as pets. It is like a big frog family here  :Smile: .

I loved your Hetfield  :Smile: . He was a very popular fella here. His photos are great...cute as can be and always smiling  :Smile: . I'll be looking forward to new pictures of your newer baby  :Smile: .

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Thanks guys  :Smile:  I get that all the time about why do I have a frog as a pet and or what do they do blah blah blah. They are amazing little creatures that make you smile and are just fun to watch  :Smile:  so glad I stumbled upon this site hahah definitely not alone. It has helped me tremendously being a part of this community, when I lost Hetfield not many people understood how broken hearted I am, thanks to you all I have people that understand me  :Smile:  its great!

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Here is some of my family  :Smile:  enjoy!  I have 2 box turtles too but they are hard to get pics of hahah always in the shell!  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

They are all Adorable!! :-D

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Thank you, I think so too hehe  :Wink:

----------


## Heather

I completely agree  :Smile: .

Awe  :Smile: , cute kids you've got there  :Smile: !

----------


## Autumn

Really cute pictures of your frogs!! Especially the first one  :Wink: 

Wicked cool......you have turtles XD!

----------


## Chaser

I'm sorry about your loss! And your turtles are really cool, just saying!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> Really cute pictures of your frogs!! Especially the first one 
> 
> Wicked cool......you have turtles XD!


Thanks, that one of Hetfields baby pic, he was about 1.5 years old in that pic hah

----------

